# Top Secret



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I found a new way to kill 1000's of carp this year. Decoys dd: dd: :gag: :gag:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

were the #[email protected]$ did you find that?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

From my super secret bowfishing club I'm in. DUHHHH :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

eace: if they make a buff one sighn me up for 5dz of them :computer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im sure I might be able to make some calls, but find a buff is something you need to find yourself.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Im sure I might be able to make some calls, but find a buff is something you need to find yourself.


I've already got a carp call. If it's slow shooting, just start calling for carp like they're cats on a farm... "Here carpy-carpy-carpy-carpy!" in a high pitched voice. If that doesn't work just make fart sounds at the lake. My friends never believe it works, but it does!!! :wink:


----------

